# RIP Missy (Vet Overdosed her)



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Missy passed away at 6:26am Friday morning the day before we had taken her
To her exotics vet where they diagnosed her with Gout! 

She was a tame bird who loved humans but we suspect this evil
Vet woman gave us the wrong dosage of her medicine as we asked for something to relive her pain till we decided the 2 options : 1 have tests done on her kidneys £400 + £40 monthly 2 be put to sleep 😫

It was clear they didn't want us to go home with her kept saying she was in a lot of pain anyway we got them to give us some Torbugesic 3x a day we paid the fee and took her home she was anxious trying to get out the box my partner let her out and she was happy she flew called to her mates my other Tiels but then we gave her that poison she wasn't having it my partner managed to get her to take half the dose and we put her in her recovery cage within mins she's fluffed up and eyes are dozy this was 12:45 Thursday afternoon later that night at 12:45am I got her to take another dose the correct one via the bottle I took her into the lounge where it was warm and she sat lying on me not long after she appears to be not using her legs and is using her wings like she is crawling I sat and cuddled her through the night by 5:30 she was cold her eyes closed she wouldn't take and bribs (seed) she appeared to try to fly away from me so I put her back in the recovery cage she was gripping her perch so I covered her up
I was going to go to sleep luckily I watched abit of the news but by 5:25 I saw her tail go up in the air she fell to the floor and her wings flap min later she had died I ran to her eyes were open check still moving I picked her up and that was it 😭

I couldn't believe it I told my partner as he works nights and he was angry
We both think the vet has given us a higher dose then what she needed and I agree 

After she died she weighed 69g the vet gave us 0.07ml to give her via syringe 
Someone told me that the dose should be 0.05ml? 

Another thing the vet didn't tell us nor was it on the bottle when the
Meds should be given when they asked us to rebook another appointment 
For the 26th we got told that vet wouldn't be available and another one
Would be it was like she was hiding cos she was guilty of overdosing missy!

I'm so not happy that they felt they made the decision for us I was going to
Get a Second opinion from another exotics vet first but they I'm sure have 
Killed her 😭


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I know just how you feel having lost my little friend recently. Poor wee thing.
I can understand just how angry you feel about the vet. The problem is, how do you prove it?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry this happened. :frown:

Rest in peace dear Missy.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss  Missy was very beautiful, fly free little girl.

I never take my birds to my normal vet after he overdosed Car Alarm on an injectable antibiotic which I am pretty sure is what triggered him getting psittacosis because he got sick right after that. I took him to an avian vet for a second opinion and took my receipt with the dosage and meds on it and they were the ones that told me he overdosed him.

I know it doesn't help but here's the dosages my birds have been given by the avian vet in the past in case you want to compare.

Car Alarm, 85 grams: Psittacosis meds 0.06ml

Newbie, 63 grams: antibiotics 0.12ml, anti inflammatory 0.05ml, she had a really bad infection though so they put her on strong antibiotics.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Fly free, sweet Missy!

I am so sorry to hear this happened. My heart aches for you.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm really sorry that this happened


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I am sorry to hear she passed away. I did a little reading and found torbugesic is not recommended for use in patients with kidney failure, which gout can be a symptom OR cause of. It sounds too weird to be coincidental but I wouldn't blame the vet until you know for sure  I know you're looking for an answer about what killed your baby, but it could've been been completely unrelated... If you can prove she was killed with an excessively high medication dosage that may be grounds for a malpractice suit against your vet, but you need to have a necropsy performed on her to go anywhere with that.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**HUGE** Hugs. So sorry to hear about Missy


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss...  My gosh, if it turns out the vet did that then that is horrible. I would do like blue said and get a second opinion. If it was for pain it was most likely an anti-inflammatory and I would look at the numbers blue has provided. Anti-inflammatorys are pretty strong for parrots I think a lot of them have a risk of reacting badly to them. I've found a couple posts about parrot owners losing their babies to anti-inflammtory medications in the past. I looked up metacam when my 'tiel was on it and it had a risk of kidney failure in parrots too! They say that the dose is based off of the amount of pain the parrot is in, but if it was risky for kidneys I would have thought they wouldn't recommend it. I'm so sorry about your baby Missy. I hope you can get some closure for her...


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I am so sorry for your loss...  My gosh, if it turns out the vet did that then that is horrible. I would do like blue said and get a second opinion. If it was for pain it was most likely an anti-inflammatory and I would look at the numbers blue has provided. Anti-inflammatorys are pretty strong for parrots I think a lot of them have a risk of reacting badly to them. I've found a couple posts about parrot owners losing their babies to anti-inflammtory medications in the past. I looked up metacam when my 'tiel was on it and it had a risk of kidney failure in parrots too! They say that the dose is based off of the amount of pain the parrot is in, but if it was risky for kidneys I would have thought they wouldn't recommend it. I'm so sorry about your baby Missy. I hope you can get some closure for her...


Torbugesic is butorphanol, which is a synthetic opiate (narcotic). It's a strong and short acting painkiller. Not entirely sure it was an appropriate medication to give for gout, never dealt with it personally


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry about your 'tiel losses - Teallie not long ago and now Missy


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Jaguar said:


> Torbugesic is butorphanol, which is a synthetic opiate (narcotic). It's a strong and short acting painkiller. Not entirely sure it was an appropriate medication to give for gout, never dealt with it personally


Oh thank you Jaguar! My phone isn't cooperating with me.
I've heard gout is very very painful and anti-inflammatory things are helpful to treat it. It's caused by uric acid build-up so you usually look at the kidneys once you suspect gout like you said. I don't think the medication the vet gave had any anti-inflammatory properties then. I'll try and look when my internet is working better, but unless anti-inflammatory makes kidney function worse I'm not sure why the opiate.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*RIP MIssy*

I am so sorry. We try our best to take the best care of our fids, trust the vets to do the same and then something like this happens. Only 6 years old; I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Could it be a misdiagnosis? Wouldn't the bird have to eat cheeseburgers every day to get gout at 6 years old?

RIP little Missy x


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP Missy


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 
RIP little Missy, you will be missed. What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

So very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Jillr (Nov 24, 2014)

Soooo very sorry.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I hate this thread. It makes me wanna cry. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sooo sorry for your loss that is absolutely terrible. My heart breaks for you because I know the feeling, that happened to me, but with my dog. I took him to the vet spent $500 they poked and prodded him and over dosed him, the next day my loved dog was having siezures and we had to put him down. My dachshund was only 8 years old! This was almost 9 years ago and I'm still not over it he was my best friend and all I wanted was him to get better (he had skin probs) and they killed him. So I really feel your pain Kerry78 and I'm so sorry for your untimely loss RIP Missy fly high in heaven pretty girl. I'm almost in tears now


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for the kind thoughts ☺
I've had time to vent my anger over this now
And move on a lot of people I've spoken to over this
Also believe that the vet gave us the wrong dose of meds to
Give to her as they weren't happy about us takng her home that
Day they wanted us to pay the £400 plus monthly £40 but we wanted to
Get a second opinion from another vet but seems they ended my birds life
For me anyway evil gits!!!!

Not happy but we're moving on we are in the process of finding
Another girl but never to replace Missy!

New bird will become a friend for Mya my youngest girl
Oh and maybe a girlfriend for Sandy! 😊


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Hope you find one soon. It will probably make you feel better


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Nimra we found a new bird this week we think shes a she lol
shes a White Cinnamon pearl shes doing quarantine for a month


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just after reading this thread thats terrible what the vet done.
Fly Free Missy!:angel:


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Really so sorry to hear this happened. So sorry for your loss. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Sharmon (May 7, 2015)

I am SO saddened and so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of precious little Missy. I understand the devastation it is as I just lost my little JoJo on 4/16/15...I hope you are able to get some answers and can get some peace. 
Bless you...fly free Missy.


----------

